# is foam insulation sheet safe to put in tank



## Sam12345

Hi, does anyone know if it is safe to put a 1” foam insulation sheets (purchased form hardware store) around my sump tank pump (submersed in sump tank) to dampen the humming sound it makes?
I appreciate any advice you have.
Thanks,


----------



## Dman

I wouldn't, the glue and stuff they use on it wouldn't be good, have you thought getting the mesh bags, and stick floss in it, and your pump, and get a suction cup and some fishing line n hang it in the tank


----------



## BillD

The foam that you speak of, rigid styro, either coloured or white, is what is used to make 3D backgrounds and is fine in the tank.


----------



## Newobsession

forgive me if I've misintrpeted your set up as being into planted tanks I don't do much with sumps, but just wanted to point out to keep boyancy in mind and if the pump isn't fastened down and surrounded by foam, you will find it floating, unles you mean lining the walls of the sump around the pump in which case you just need to find a suitable way of adhering it.


----------



## Sam12345

hi, i plan to use pink insulation board and it woudl be anchored. still not sure if it is safe to use ?


----------



## Zebrapl3co

Yes, it's safe. Just make sure it not the special type that say anti-bacteria or anti-mildew on it. A normal styrofoam will take centuries to decompose. So it's as inert as it can get.
Don't know if it will be as noise proof as you hope though.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## air

The pink stuff I assume is extruded polystyrene from owens corning… XPS contain refrigerant gas that diffuses out of the cells over time so I'm not sure how safe it is for the fish. Expanded polystyrene doesn't contain the gas.


----------



## Sam12345

*Thanks for the feedback*

Thanks for the feedback...i appreciate it.....i don't think i will use the foam in the sump....i will look at alternative ways to lower the sound in the sump.


----------

